# Awaiting PdS - A never-ending Dilemma!



## Nilerose (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi!

I really need your help with this. I have recently been invited to the University of Cambridge for a study period of three months ending the day after tomorrow. I am a non-EU PhD student and this is my third year in Italy. Since I knew I will be going to Cambridge since last May I applied for the renewal of my permit in June even though it expires on November 15. Until November 5 it was still not ready, so I booked and went to Italy to try to push for it to be ready before Christmas. On December 1, I got an SMS that it is ready to be collected and the online system shows that it is ready. 

I was booked since June to return from the UK to Italy on the 16th and leave from Italy to Germany on the 18th for Christmas. But since the Questura would not have opening hours to give the permit on the 17th my university called to ask if they could give me an appointment to simply give me my permit. They have refused and said they cannot make exceptions and that I should come within the specified hours, which meant either changing my ticket to return earlier or change my Germany ticket to leave a day later (my ticket for Germany does not allow that). Changing the ticket from the UK costs 200 euros and thus I decided to book a new cheaper ticket to come earlier to Italy. 

Given this background, now to my two questions, would it be a problem for me entering with the expired permit and post office receipt? The reason I ask despite having done it once is because as I was leaving Italy in November the officer on the border told me that I cannot leave and re-enter except with a valid permit and seemed not to know anything regarding this rule, which made me doubt. 

Second question, I study in Pisa and last time I left Italy was from Pisa, but the only ticket I was able to find gets me to Rome instead. Would that be a problem - namely entering from a different external border than the one I exited from? The rule as specified online is not clear, especially on the Polizia di Stato website relating to the"Requirements for immigrants leaving Italy temporarily". I read the law and it is as vague relating to exit/entry points (especially that my permit is for study purpose), however, I had to book given the limitation of time and the Italian Questura leaving me no option. 

Moreover, technically my permit is issued and I am simply entering to collect it and so technically it is not currently being processed, which should be clear on their system, right?

Can anyone advice if I would face any problems, please?


----------

